# Henry & Ruby-Leigh



## staceyholmes1989 (Jan 26, 2008)

just thought i would share pix, they come to live with me last sunday 

Ruby-leigh 









Henry

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## CreatureCrazy (Jan 25, 2008)

They are gorgeous and I like their names. Are they males, females or both?


----------



## staceyholmes1989 (Jan 26, 2008)

Both, There living together at the moment until i eventually decide what to do


----------



## CreatureCrazy (Jan 25, 2008)

I don't understand, until you decide what to do?  They will mate, if not already done so, if they are together?


----------



## staceyholmes1989 (Jan 26, 2008)

i don't know wether to leave them together as theyve only just come to live with me & it would be too much spliiting them up, coming to my house & coming to live indoors instead of outside like they were before!


----------



## CreatureCrazy (Jan 25, 2008)

I strongly advise you to split them up ASAP and to prepare yourself for the possible arrival of little visitors.


----------



## staceyholmes1989 (Jan 26, 2008)

i cant split them up for at least a week! got no cash for another cage, to be honest if she does have babies i will be keeping them all anyway


----------



## CreatureCrazy (Jan 25, 2008)

How old are they?


----------



## staceyholmes1989 (Jan 26, 2008)

Ruby is 7 to 9 month & Henry is about 4 to 6 months


----------



## CreatureCrazy (Jan 25, 2008)

If you can't afford to house two guinea - pigs, how are you going to afford to house another 1 to 8? There is the possibility you may loss Ruby - Leigh, the pups or worst - both! Are you prepared for this? What do you know about breeding guinea - pigs?


----------



## staceyholmes1989 (Jan 26, 2008)

i can't split them up yet as i have no cash for another week or 2. they will get split up when i can afford another cage or Henry will be going into be neutered! god knows why i have to explain every action on a internet forum!


----------



## CreatureCrazy (Jan 25, 2008)

You don't at all, however as an exprienced keeper of guinea - pigs I am just warning you Ruby - Leigh is probably pregnant and could have up to eight pups on the way - it is rare to have this amount or more however it has been known. If they are all boars, each may have to live on their own, possibly in pairs. Meaning you may have to make room for another four to eight cages and in just a few weeks could be the owner of three to ten+ guinea - pigs. Just want to make sure you are prepared for this.


----------



## staceyholmes1989 (Jan 26, 2008)

sorry for snapping i'm just really stressed. i know the risk etc, i'm not one of these ppl that casts the babies off to anyone, it will be my fault so i'll deal with it.. to be honest i don't think she is as shes sooooooo skinny and shes just basically bones and fur at moment, i'm trying to get both of there weight back up


----------



## CreatureCrazy (Jan 25, 2008)

No need to apologise, I just want to make sure you understand the results of keeping them together. I don't think you are one of these people that cast babies off to just anyone.

If she is not already pregnant and she is skinny this is even more reason to split them up. A sow has to have her first litter by the age of 12 months (1 year), if she doesn't her pelvic bones will fuse together, making it practically impossible for her to give birth (Ruby - Leigh really needs to be due around now). If she is skinny and falls pregnant, whatever nutrients she has will go to the babies, possibly resulting in a miscarriage and/or death for Ruby. Split them up, attempt to find a suitable home (enclosure) for one of them.


----------



## staceyholmes1989 (Jan 26, 2008)

as i said i really cant split them up until the next 1 or 2 weeks, depending when i get paid


----------



## CreatureCrazy (Jan 25, 2008)

Surely you can find a suitable box or seperate their cage in half for the time being?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

they look gorgeous,,, keep us updated with pictures,,,,,,,


----------



## staceyholmes1989 (Jan 26, 2008)

can't split them up as i have a pup who would go in box to them, no there in a cage that can't be partitioned


----------



## cavy_gal (Jan 2, 2008)

It would have made sense to have just not accepted having them in the first place if you are running the risk of the female getting pregnant and not having had the seperate cages beforehand. If they came to you without warning and you had no choice then putting one in a large box out of the way of any trouble until cages were sorted out.

Also, don't fret too much about it if the female does fall pregnant! There is a risk of females dieing during pregnancy but its a slim one unless you're selective breeding for perfect purebreds. I asked my vet about it when I was thinking of breeding my male with a little female because I love guinea-pigs, but I changed my mind because I felt it unfair.

Hope you do the right thing!


----------

